# Baseball and Bat Cane



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I made this one for my Nephew as a Christmas Present -- he collects canes also. Someone who saw him using it try to buy it right out from under him. Sorry about the quality of the photo -- someone else took the picture for me (not saying mine would have been any better).


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice job! You have a lathe then, what is the wood hickory?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you! And yes I have a lathe -- I do a lot on the lathe, one of my favorite tools! The wood is ash -- just like a baseball bat


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice! That works for home protection too!

Seriously, the only flaw I see is the team.  (I'm a Giants fan.)


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Very nice! That works for home protection too!
> 
> Seriously, the only flaw I see is the team.  (I'm a Giants fan.)


Laughing!!!! Well my nephew happens to be an Indians fan -- no accounting for taste


----------

